# Can I put in disk and install ports?



## rowebil (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't think I installed all the ports..

My virtual pc is going slower, than the real pc.
Its adding all the ports.

Can I put the disk into the computer, and install everything without uninstalling FreeBSD?


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Mar 9, 2009)

As root do...
portsnap fetch
portsnap extract
rehash

Greetz


----------



## SeanC (Mar 11, 2009)

You can return to the installation routine after FreeBSD is installed by running *sysinstall* as root.

From there, you can do a post-installation config, including installing the packages you need from the CD. Note that these packages will be older than the ones you would download with *portsnap*.

See http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/packages-using.html


----------

